# MECA 2X Lebanon, TN, May 23-25, 2014



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Who is planning to be at the event in Lebanon May 23-25? 

I am thinking about "swinging by" on my way home from another activity so I would only be able to be there on Sunday if I can make it work. I would be in Mod Street and SQ2.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Not sure if I can swing two weekends in a row (5/18 show in Florence) but i'll check.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I plan to be there.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

So how big is this show expected to be? Taking the route home that allows me to attend this event adds 2 hours drive time compared to the more direct route, plus the time at the show itself. I am hoping the SQ turnout is significantly higher than the events in my area, where I am often the only SQ entry. So far I am not seeing a lot of enthusiasm about it.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I imagaine the car and truck show will be a fairly decent size. This show used to be called Slammin' and Jammin' before they called it off due to disturbances around town at night from the attendees. If it's too hot I don't expect a large SQ turn out since we will more than likely be out on the front lawn where there is no shade or power. *I hope I'm wrong!* I'll be there either way but once heat index and humidity goes up the attendence goes way down.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm, I might swing by and check it out.. car is a work in progress (no, I for real this time)
going to be in black granny vdub station wagon (so if it's too hot, Fuhgeddaboudit)


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Just curious if anyone else was considering going to this. Will be on the warm side but points are needed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it's a cool idea, for sure. But, I won't be making it. I do hope to make The Vinny, though. 

here's hoping to you guys not being on the lawn.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd love to finally make it to a MECA show if I wasn't in the moving process. Awesome timing.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I feel it is a certainty we will be on the lawn due to the car and truck show so I'll be packing up some Gatorade and water.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Are they doing SQ judging on Sunday?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just looked at the flyer, why does it say that the show starts and ends on the 23rd?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I was confused by that too. According to Steve they will be judging tomorrow as well.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

They better be judging on Sunday. I am driving 6 hours to get there on my way home from another car related event.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Here are the show results...

Events

I was only there on Sunday, and left as soon judging was complete for my car. I see Kyle was there at some point, and Paul.... I didn't see either of you. Just the Linear Power guys and Charles Haley were there while I was on Sunday from what I could tell.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Who judged thus one?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Steve judged SQ.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Stern?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, Steve Stern was the sq judge.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay. I wanted to make sure. Cook occasionally judges SQ, but I was pretty sure it wasn't him you were talking about. 


When I looked at the numbers they all seemed to be on the lower end of what we usually see, but it being Stern judged may be the reason (different judge than normal).


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Here are the show results...
> 
> Events
> 
> I was only there on Sunday, and left as soon judging was complete for my car. I see Kyle was there at some point, and Paul.... I didn't see either of you. Just the Linear Power guys and Charles Haley were there while I was on Sunday from what I could tell.


Got as link to any of your car and install?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

splaudiohz said:


> Got as link to any of your car and install?


Unfortunately, it looks like Car Domain is down otherwise I would simply give the link to my really old page there. Here are a few pictures from my Photobucket account instead....











Here is a view of the front of the interior. The CD player was changed out earlier this year, and the blue plastic thing (under car led light controller) under the CD player is long gone as well. What you don't see are the 8" JL Audio subs in the front door factory 6x8 location.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Here is a view of the front of the interior. The CD player was changed out earlier this year, and the blue plastic thing (under car led light controller) under the CD player is long gone as well. What you don't see are the 8" JL Audio subs in the front door factory 6x8 location.


Are you still classifying those JL's as subs? You mentioned in another thread a while back that you had subs in the doors. Non-factory subs in front of the B pillar means Modified and not Mod Street, and Modified means SQ2+ and not SQ2.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, they are subs.

Vinny reached out to me to find out what the issue was when I first saw and commented on the rule change. He looked into it and said they were going to revert to last year's definition with regard to the use of a sub in front of the b pillar in a factory speaker (non-sub) location. I have asked him on a few occasions when the pdf would be updated on the website and he indicated there was something else they were working on unrelated to my issue that was holding it up.

When I saw Steve at the show in May, I asked him about it and he was aware of the issue and that I was appropriate to stay in Mod street. They were still dealing with something else that was holding up the update. Normally I would have posted follow-ups on the previous rules discussion threads, but I wanted to wait for the official change to be published in the pdf on the website first so it was official. It just hasn't happened yet.

I'll go into whatever class I am supposed to be in, though my preference is to stay where I have been. Vinny and Steve have both told me to stay in Mod Street/SQ2.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

SoundQ SVT said:


> Yeah, they are subs.
> 
> Vinny reached out to me to find out what the issue was when I first saw and commented on the rule change. He looked into it and said they were going to revert to last year's definition with regard to the use of a sub in front of the b pillar in a factory speaker (non-sub) location. I have asked him on a few occasions when the pdf would be updated on the website and he indicated there was something else they were working on unrelated to my issue that was holding it up.
> 
> ...


That's good that you got a ruling on it. 

Pity it is 4 months to finals and they still are changing, updating, finalizing, etc.


----------

